# Solved: Maxtor One Touch III 320gig Mass Storage Device Driver Issue



## MackAtMidnight (Aug 16, 2008)

Greetings all

I am about ready to dump this thing. I purchased it quite a few years ago and never had a problem with it until recently (about 5 days ago). Like an old shoe it just sat in a dark corner doing its thing. I suspect there was some unexpected issue that may have shut the "puter" down but I'm not sure since it belongs to my wife.

I have tried searching all over the net and various folks report having varing issues with their Mass Storage Devices and there never seems to be a resolution to any of them that I can find.

I did a clean up and re-installed the sofeware and all of that is ok but the problem is the control panel "System" entry identified as USB Mass Storage Device for the One Touch is not recognized and I am unable to fine a driver to remedy the issue.

I've searched the forum and can't find any resolutions that would help me.
IN a brand X forum someone suggested shutting the cpu down unplugging from electrical outlet and waiting for a few minutes before powering up. The funny thing here is 11 of 11 folks claim it resolved their issue.....but it surely didn't help me.

The device is associated with a Dell Pentium 4 ( I know, I know..an older box, (Lol) but it still works running XP Professional & Service Pack 3)

Any helpful suggestions are appreciated.
MackAtMidnight


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

In device manager I would right click the "mass storage device" in question. Choose uninstall or remove. Then follow the prompts. Once it's uninstalled, unplug the USB cable. Reboot the computer after windows loads, plug the USB cable back in, but this time, plug it into a different USB port.


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

It can be defective USB Port or cable. And make sure PnP is enabled in BIOS.


----------



## MackAtMidnight (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for your response and suggestions By_Rock & DereKC. DereK I've tried your suggestion and possibly every other thing under the sun. By_Rock, I've also done as you suggested. Additionally, I removed the storage device from my wife's computer and tried to get it back up and running from mine and have the same issue.

Let me run this past you all....
One fellow posted the comments below at a brand X forum:

*Solution to the USB Mass Storage Device problem*

Many web pages report a problem with a "USB Mass Storage Device" on XP (code 10, "The device cannot start"). I had that same problem, spent many hours trying to solve it, and the solution (for me)--even though this may not sound logical--was to turn OFF USB 2.0 support in the BIOS. On boot, XP apparently resolved the "USB Mass Storage Device" transparently and my Sandisk Cruzer Mini 1GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive was enumerated automatically. My motherboard has a VIA chipset.

Has any forum member ever tried something like this for other mass storage devices with any success of which you are aware?


----------



## By_Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

Try to contact with Maxtor Technical Support, maybe they can help you: 
http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/chat/supportchat_en.html


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Running XP you shouldn't need a driver, USB 2.0 drivers are included in the operating system after SP1. 

On more than 50% of the externals I get in to test the problem is in the IDE or SATA to USB adapter in the enclosure. Remove the drive from the enclosure and temporarily connect it to the desktop machine internally. You need to determine if the problem is physically with the drive or the enclosure.

FWIW I never recommend using the manufacturers software if you are using the drive for automatic backup purposes. Acronis True Image is a much better back up solution.


----------



## MackAtMidnight (Aug 16, 2008)

Win2kpro...
Thank you for your comments. When I originally created this post it was based on an assumption that I would indeed be dumping the housing/enclosure, extracting the drive to use internally. I knew for a fact thatere was nothing wrong with it. I never wanted my wife to get this thing in the first place..but I've learned after 25 years of marriage not to argue with her.

To Make a long story short, the storage device is in a million little pieces and in the garbage. I reformated the drive, installed it it her "puter" as a data drive only for her backups. Your post helped me to convice her..she doesn't know everything (lol).

Although the real issue was not resolved, the root problem has been resolved.

THIS POST CAN BE CLOSED/RESOLVED

Thank you all
MackAtMidnight


----------

